# armor-all vs. vinylex



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I used an old bottle of armor-all with a micrtofiber towel in our A4 yesterday and got preety equivalent results to using vinylex. There was no tear-making glaze afterwards. I figure that armor-all costs about half or less of what vinylex costs and you can save some dough if you simply buff off excess shine with a microfiber towel.

Man, that A4 has sooo much black plastic inside!


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *I used an old bottle of armor-all with a micrtofiber towel in our A4 yesterday and got preety equivalent results to using vinylex. There was no tear-making glaze afterwards. I figure that armor-all costs about half or less of what vinylex costs and you can save some dough if you simply buff off excess shine with a microfiber towel.
> 
> Man, that A4 has sooo much black plastic inside! *


I have used both and prefer the Vinylex much better. The Vinylex seems to last longer and also does a much better job on the exterior. My car is aging to where I need to hit the black plastic around the side mirrors, the "triangle" where the mirror plugs into the door and the black trim around the bumpers and sides. Armor All left those areas looking oxidized and worse than they did prior to treatment after only a week or so. Usining Vinylex, I am going on three weeks of intense sun and heavy rain and no sign of needing to be reapplied. I am sold...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *I used an old bottle of armor-all with a micrtofiber towel in our A4 yesterday and got preety equivalent results to using vinylex. There was no tear-making glaze afterwards. I figure that armor-all costs about half or less of what vinylex costs and you can save some dough if you simply buff off excess shine with a microfiber towel.
> 
> Man, that A4 has sooo much black plastic inside! *


I can't comment on the current Armor-all products, but years ago I remember they had an addictive effect. In other words, once I stopped using the product I got less than desired after effects. I've yet to have that problem with the Vinylex.

I bought a huge jug of Vinylex online. The cost is significantly lower!


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

I guess I like Vinylex on my car, but I didn't have the heart to throw away that bottle of armor-all so I used it on the Audi.

I like Vinylex on the exterior though just like you guys.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

There is just no way that I would ever use Armor-All on my vehicle again. Nothing touches the Dash or other Plastic Interior Pieces except for Vinylex. I would also trust 303 Aerospace, but after using it before, still prefer Vinylex.

Armor-All does a great job of making things shine, but a lousy job of actually protecting the material. Vinylex, to me, looks much more natural and does an excellent job of protecting vinyl and plastic.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *There is just no way that I would ever use Armor-All on my vehicle again. Nothing touches the Dash or other Plastic Interior Pieces except for Vinylex. I would also trust 303 Aerospace, but after using it before, still prefer Vinylex.
> 
> Armor-All does a great job of making things shine, but a lousy job of actually protecting the material. Vinylex, to me, looks much more natural and does an excellent job of protecting vinyl and plastic. *


I agree 100%. (except I still haven't tried 303 yet)


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Try Griots Garage "Vinyl and Rubber Dressing" It's great! Nice satin sheen, not the "wet" look


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Try Griots Garage "Vinyl and Rubber Dressing" It's great! Nice satin sheen, not the "wet" look *


You know, I have some of that, but only have used it on my tires, never on my interior, since I still had some Vinylex around. I'll have to try it out.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *I agree 100%. (except I still haven't tried 303 yet) *


303 is okay, but my one real complaint is the application method. I prefer to follow the instructions on the label and 303 says to apply directly to the surface, then rub with a cloth. Well, this gets 303 everywhere you do not want it.

Vinylex you apply to the applicator and it works so much better. Granted, you can apply 303 this way also, but with me I just prefer the Vinylex.


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

I have been using 303 for some time now with great results. 

I get an almost matt finish in the interior. I also use it for the tires and wheel wells - it last a long time even after several wash - does not brown and leaves the tires looking like new with a matt like new tires. I do not like the shiney look. I also use the product on all the rubber trims which gets several applications during the "warmer months" and under the hood using a small foam brush. I think that is a lot better than WD40 some people apply under the hood. Besides not offering any protection to the "rubbers", the car stinks for weeks with WD40.

I do not apply it directly like the bottle says but by either a combination of brush, soft cotton make-up "rounds" (raid your wife/girlfriends toolkit!!") soft cotton cloth etc.

Finally if you believe the makers claims, it has the hightest amount of UV protection.

I have been very happy with the product.

:thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

303 is the best product for the interior I've found so far. I use it on all plastic, vinyl and leather surfaces and with proper application it leaves a natural, factory finish. Vinylex in comparison is shiny! 
The other problem with Vinylex is that its UV protection is questionable since Lexol (the maker of Vinylex) is using their own UV protection rating that means completely nothing. 
303's UV protection abilities are well known and tested.

303 works best when applied with foam applicator, it applies evenly this way. I let it sit for a few minutes and then wipe it with a damp microfiber towel, this eliminates any streaks.

As far as Armor All goes I wouldn't touch it with a stick after seeing damage it caused on my co-workers car few years back. Even if they changed their formula and got rid of harmful silicones to me that company lost the credibility. Check how old is your bottle and if you don't want to throw it away just use it on your wheel wells.

I've heard that people have great results with German Einszett and Sonax products and they are on my list of stuff to try. Anybody has any experience with them? They can be found here.


----------



## e46_325xi (May 13, 2003)

What about Meguiars #40 (Rubber/Vinyl Cleaner and Conditioner)? That is what is listed in the BMW Accessories catalogue. Any opinions?

Also, has anyone had experience with the cockpit spray listed in the BMW accessories catalogue?


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *303 is the best product for the interior I've found so far. I use it on all plastic, vinyl and leather surfaces and with proper application it leaves a natural, factory finish. Vinylex in comparison is shiny!
> The other problem with Vinylex is that its UV protection is questionable since Lexol (the maker of Vinylex) is using their own UV protection rating that means completely nothing.
> 303's UV protection abilities are well known and tested.
> 
> 303 works best when applied with foam applicator, it applies evenly this way. I let it sit for a few minutes and then wipe it with a damp microfiber towel, this eliminates any streaks. *


I didn't realize you could use 303 on leather. I'll definitely have to pick some up at some point. Great application pointers too. :thumbup:

It's a concentrate right? You can use different strengths for difference applications?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm pretty happy with Vinylex on the interior. I used to use a seemingly discontinued gel product from 3M but that is now relegated to exterior use in combination with Autoglym #5 cleaner.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *I didn't realize you could use 303 on leather. I'll definitely have to pick some up at some point. Great application pointers too. :thumbup:
> 
> It's a concentrate right? You can use different strengths for difference applications? *


303 can be used on finished leather and I use it on regular basis, every 3-4 weeks. It doesn't replace good cleaning and conditioning that should be done at least twice a year.

It's not a concentrate but milky looking water based dressing. For more information check CMA's info and tips.
You can get a free sample from 303 Aerospace Protectant website.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *303 is the best product for the interior I've found so far. I use it on all plastic, vinyl and leather surfaces and with proper application it leaves a natural, factory finish. Vinylex in comparison is shiny!
> The other problem with Vinylex is that its UV protection is questionable since Lexol (the maker of Vinylex) is using their own UV protection rating that means completely nothing.
> 303's UV protection abilities are well known and tested.
> 
> ...


Personally, I believe both Vinylex and 303 to be excellent products and would have no problem recommended either. I just prefer the look of the Vinylex. I have, strangely, heard people complain about the odor of 303, but noticed nothing odd with it.

The one thing I question is how important UV Protection is to your interior? Given that Automotive Glass protects against UV Rays, this really should not be a huge concern, unless you drive a roadster and leave the top down frequently.

My personal opinion, and I have no proof to substantiate this, is interior damage is caused by excessive heat and obviously oils and dirt from the body.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

GSR13 said:


> *
> The one thing I question is how important UV Protection is to your interior? Given that Automotive Glass protects against UV Rays, this really should not be a huge concern, unless you drive a roadster and leave the top down frequently.
> 
> My personal opinion, and I have no proof to substantiate this, is interior damage is caused by excessive heat and obviously oils and dirt from the body. *


Windows do not block 100% UV. Thus a protectant is a good idea.

Heat is a killer too....just ask those E36 owners with bubbled side panels.


----------



## Maui73 (May 7, 2017)

From what I've read, almost all cars in US have laminated windshields and that laminate automatically blocks 99% of UV rays. Windows on the other hand is not laminated and all UV rays gets through. If you have window tint though, even the lightest tint (even if your tint is just clear plastic), 99% of UV rays are also blocked. So if you have tinted windows, only outside plastics should benefit from those UV protectants.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't like Armor-All or 303 for the interior. Too shiny and greasy, don't like the smell of either. Prefer Meg's Interior Detailer, more of a matte finish. 303 is great for things like wheel wells and engine compartments.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I tire of cleaning volatile plasticizers off the windows interior. Your Mileage May Vary. Brand names hide the chemistry, don't babble brand names.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

chet31 said:


> Don't like Armor-All or 303 for the interior. Too shiny and greasy, don't like the smell of either. Prefer Meg's Interior Detailer, more of a matte finish. 303 is great for things like wheel wells and engine compartments.


That's interesting. When I use 303 the surface does not end up shiny at all. Dries to a matte finish for me. The product instructions state the following:

"Note: this product does not air dry. Extra buffing with a dry cloth INCREASES bonding, repellency & longevity."

Are you following the instructions?


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

^ Perhaps I'm not buffing hard enough. Then again, I'm not just spraying it on and letting it air dry either. The Meg's gives me the desired look without extra buffing. Personal preference.


----------

